# collegial management



## Apullu

Sziasztok!

Épp egy cégkivonatot fordítok olaszról magyarra. Néha csak úgy találok pontos megfeleléseket, ha az olaszról először angolra keresek rá, majd angolról magyarra. Most is ez történik. Tudna nekem valaki abban segíteni, hogy hogyan mondják magyarul a következő kifejezést: 
*
**"Collegial management by board of directors"
*
Szeretném szépen megfogalmazni, de nekem csak valami halvány nevetséges gőzöm kering róla (Együttműködő Igazgatósági Vezetés), mintsem pontos megfogalmazás.

Köszönök bármilyen javaslatot!


----------



## francisgranada

L.sz. közölj egy picit többet, ne csak a kifejezés angol fordítástás: mondatot, kontextust stb., beleértve az erediti olasz  szövegből is a megfelelő részt. Így majd valószínűleg jobban tudunk hozzászólni, esetleg segíteni.


----------



## Zsanna

Francisnak igaza van, ez így többféleképpen is érthető. Több magyarázat kellene.
Hogy értsd, hogy mit nem értünk, megpróbálom durván lefordítani azt, amit értek (mert másnak tűnik, mint amire te gondolsz).

_Az igazgatósági tagok_ (ez utóbbin is finomítani kell) _kollegiális menedzsmentje_.

P.S. A "collegial management" azt jelenti, hogy együttesen irányítanak, tehát megosztják a(z irányítási) munkát egymás között. Emiatt az "együttesen irányatanak" lenne a legmagyarasoabb, de feltételezem, hogy ez egy olyan szöveg, amiben nem "jó magyar" kell, hanem a megfelelő zsargon.


----------



## Apullu

Sziasztok!

Kicsit tényleg el vagyok veszve, mert sajnos nem olyan a szöveg, amiben egész mondatok szerepelnek, hanem még rövidítenek is, nagyon minimalisták, sok helyen csak felsorolás van és 1 napig tart kibányászni mit jelent, természetesen csak olasz rendeletekben van meg sok minden.
A mostani szövegem olyan, hogy a bal oldalán vannak felsorolva címszerűen dolgok és a jobb oldalán kicsit jobban kifejtve, pl, amit most is keresek:
*
amministrazione pluripersonale collegiale - *angolul ezt találtam rá:*Collegial management by board of directors
*de magyarul még véletlenül sem találom sehol, hogy mi lehet a pontos megfelelője

Köszönök szépen minden hozzászólást!


----------



## tomtombp

Collegial management = Kollegiális vezetés

board of directors = igazgatótanács

Igazgatótanács általi kollegiális vezetés?


----------



## Norfren

Idézet egy angol management szakkönyvből:
_"Collegial management styles are characterized by managers developing close relationships with their subordinates in which they relate to them on a personal level rather than simply a professional one. The idea is to try to develop a more effective working environment by engendering a friendly workplace,..."_

Vagyis az igazgató tanács a beosztottakkal közvetlen viszonyban, kapcsolatban van.


----------



## Zsanna

Én is erre gondoltam először, köszi az infót! (Viszont az angol anyanyelvű forrásom továbbbra is másra voksol.) 

Szerintem az is lehet a gond, hogy a _collegial_ szó eléggé ritka az angolban (egyetlen szótárban nem találtam, beleértve a miénket, a WR szótárat is) és lehet, hogy valami más nyelvről lett így fordítva angolra, és így maradt meg az üzleti angolban. 

Tovább bonyolítja a dolgot, hogy már abban sem vagyok biztos, hogy az angol tényleg jól fordítja-e le az olaszt (*amministrazione pluripersonale collegiale*).
Mivel nincs igazi szövegösszefüggés, nem sok esélyünk van kitalálni, hogy a névtelen szerző, névtelen opuszában mire gondolt pontosan.


----------

